# Count Solo 2017



## Timsky (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Rose-Homepage wurde das Alu-Hardtail "Count Solo", Modelljahr 2017, vorgestellt.
Rein optisch gefällt mir der Rahmen sehr gut, auch die Geometrie passt.

Allerdings fehlen mir noch ein paar detailliertere Angaben zum Rahmen.
Vielleicht kann das Rose-Team noch ein paar Fragen beantworten:

- Welchen Standard hat der Hinterbau: Boost (wie die Gabel) oder weiterhin X12.
- Ist der Rahmen für verstellbare Sattelstützen mit interner Zugverlegung ausgelegt?
- Ist zukünftig eine Konfiguration mit SRAM Eagle (1x12) möglich?
- Details zur Verarbeitung des Rahmens (Konifizierung, lackiert/gepulvert/eloxiert, sonstige Besonderheiten)

Danke vorab!


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (4. Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

wir freuen uns, dass du dich für das COUNT SOLO 2017 interessierst! 

Gerne beantworten wir deine offenen Fragen:

- Das Nabeneibaumaß beim COUNT SOLO Rahmen beträgt 142 mm, die Achse ist M12x1,75mm. Wir verbauen eine DT Achse aber auch Rock Shox Maxle Achsen sind kompatibel.

- Der Rahmen ist nicht für eine Integrierte Vario Stütze vorbereitet. Es wäre aber möglich, eine extern verlegte Vario Stütze zu verbauen.	  Dazu würden nur andere Leitungshalter am Oberrohr benötigt werden.

- Wir bieten die Sram Eagle Gruppen nicht als Option im Konfigurator an, weil sich die Aufpreise eher unattraktiv gestalten. Auf Wunsch  könnten wir das aber realisieren, dafür würde ich dich bitten, mit dem Radverkauf Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

Telefon: 0 28 71 - 27 55 - 70
[email protected]

- Der COUNT SOLO Rahmen ist dreifach konifiziert und lackiert.

Liebe Grüße

Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timsky (4. Januar 2017)

Prima, danke!


----------



## ron_devous (12. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Zusatzinfos. War spontan so überzeugt vom Gesamtpaket, dass ich direkt bestellen "musste".
Leider fehlt es dem vorhergesagten Liefertermin an ähnlicher Spontanität, daher ist noch etwas Geduld gefragt.


----------



## ron_devous (24. Januar 2017)

Werden die Modelle eigentlich schlauchlos geliefert? Sowohl Laufräder als auch Bereifung sind schlauchlos- geeignet.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. Januar 2017)

ron_devous schrieb:


> Werden die Modelle eigentlich schlauchlos geliefert? Sowohl Laufräder als auch Bereifung sind schlauchlos- geeignet.


Hallo ron devous,
wir liefern die Laufräder generell mit Schläuchen aus. Falls du "schlauchlos" fahren möchtest, kannst du das gerne später umbauen.
viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## ron_devous (24. Januar 2017)

ROSE Bikes Tech" data-source="post: 14315377"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ROSE Bikes Tech schrieb:


> wir liefern die Laufräder generell mit Schläuchen aus.



Danke für die Info. Gefällt mir auch besser.


----------



## ron_devous (31. Januar 2017)

Hi, ist eigentlich absehbar, ob die angegebenen Termine für Bestellungen vom Count Solo gehalten werden?
Die Infos zur Verfügbarkeit skalieren ja recht dynamisch.. Oder ist das der Auslastung der Werkstatt geschuldet?
Wenn das Modell aktuell in vier Wochen verfügbar sein soll, dann sehe ich da einen Konflikt mit meinem Montagetermin in der kommenden Woche.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (1. Februar 2017)

ron_devous schrieb:


> Hi, ist eigentlich absehbar, ob die angegebenen Termine für Bestellungen vom Count Solo gehalten werden?
> Die Infos zur Verfügbarkeit skalieren ja recht dynamisch.. Oder ist das der Auslastung der Werkstatt geschuldet?
> Wenn das Modell aktuell in vier Wochen verfügbar sein soll, dann sehe ich da einen Konflikt mit meinem Montagetermin in der kommenden Woche.


Hallo ron devous,
die Lieferung der Count Solo Rahmen ist gerade eingetroffen. Je nach Verfügbarkeit der anderen Komponenten können wir also mit der Produktion von den Bikes in der nächsten Woche beginnen.
Falls du ein Count Solo bestellt hast, kannst du gerne den Status deiner Bestellung im Service 02871 275570 erfragen.

viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## till93 (9. Februar 2017)

In was für einem Zeitraum bewegen sich die Lieferzeiten ca? 

LG

Tillmann


----------



## ron_devous (9. Februar 2017)

https://www.rosebikes.de/bike/rose-count-solo-2-2017/aid:884009#

Für meinen Fall passt das relativ gut. Bestellt Anfang Januar und geliefert werden soll es heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (9. Februar 2017)

till93 schrieb:


> In was für einem Zeitraum bewegen sich die Lieferzeiten ca?
> 
> LG
> 
> Tillmann


Hallo Tillmann,
die Lieferzeit ergibt sich generell aus der Verfügbarkeit der Einzelkomponenten und der Wartezeit bei uns in der Produktionswerkstatt.
Falls alle Teile deiner Wunschkonfiguration am Lager sind, können wir innerhalb von einer Woche produzieren.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## ron_devous (14. Februar 2017)

Mein Count Solo ist da und es ist ein wirklich gut gelungenes Paket. Der Rahmen ist klasse verarbeitet, das Rad insgesamt nicht zu schwer. Das Fahrverhalten ist bergauf ein echtes Vergnügen, auf Abfahrt kommt schnell Tempo ohne Unbehagen zu erzeugen. Das Beschleunigungsvermögen kann man gerne als renntauglich einstufen.
Dadurch, dass ich am unteren Ende der Empfehlung für Größe L stehe, fällt die Streckung geringfügig sportlicher aus, als erwartet. Aber das hat sich heute nach den ersten 20 km schon sehr viel vertrauter angefühlt.
Wer mehr auf Touren steht, sollte durchaus im Konfigurator nach Komfort- steigernden Teilen Ausschau halten, wenn der Rahmen eher größer ausfällt, wie in meinem Fall.
Die Standard Konfig, die ich bis auf Sattel (Selle Flow) und Bremse (passende SLX statt Deore) beibehalten habe, fällt relativ sportlich aus. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck.
Mit 1,84 m und 86 cm Innenbeinlänge habe ich zur Größe L einen 70er Vorbau gewählt. Die Streckung empfinde ich als angenehm. Da ich allerdings eher schwer gebaut bin, werde ich den Lenker mit 710 mm Breite gegen ein etwas schmaleres Modell mit leichtem Rise tauschen, damit die Handgelenke auf längeren Touren weniger belastet werden.
Obwohl ich gerne einem Markenfetisch fröne, ist mir dieser Ausflug zum "Vernunftrad" subjektiv wirklich sehr gelungen. Das Rad gefällt mir auf Anhieb extrem gut.


----------

